# Looking for career change,dont know what?



## Madangan (29 Jun 2007)

Wonder if anyone can give me pointers or steer me in the right direction?

You know there are people who have known what they want to do since they were 5 years old?? Well Im in my late 30's and still have no idea!!! 

I have  a professional qualification and have been working in my profession since I was 22,career gone well,decent salary,own my own home(along with my own mortgage) but have never really got job satisfaction and am in  a real rut!  As luck would have it I will be leaving my current employment in next 3 months and this would be as good a time as any to mak the change IF I had any idea what I want to do. 
I am a little cynical about most life coaches but would love to figure out where (if anywhere) my talents and skills would be useful. Any suggestions as to how I might figure things out. I will probably end up doing something very similar to what I do now but honestly the thought of still doing what I do now in 20 years time is sucking the will to live out of me.

Any suggestions gratefully accepted!


----------



## Lingua (29 Jun 2007)

First, consider yourself lucky that you are free of commitments and able to make this choice.  On the other hand, such an open agenda can be daunting. A few pointers  to consider:  think about what your  ambitions were as a young child (age dont change us  as much as we think); try to put in some structures, ie  what are you willing to sacrifice, what do you absolutely need, etc.  Who do you admire most? Why?  What stops you doing the same thing?  Why not try doing an online personality test?


----------



## brodiebabe (1 Jul 2007)

Get down to your local library/bookshop and browse a few career guidance books.  Some are quite good - "What colour is your parachute", etc.


----------



## niceoneted (1 Jul 2007)

If it helps I feel the same way. In job since 21.Have gained a few other  qualifications just  to keep doors open. Mid 30's. own house etc. No job satisfaction, would love to change also but don't know what to do. Other times I try to live my life as full as possible and not worry about the job satisfaction but know that the good money I earn is allowing me to do lots of great things.


----------



## Humpback (1 Jul 2007)

I can definitely second the recommendation of "What Colour is My Parachute?". Went through a similar situation and took the time necessary to go through that book and it was most helpful - in my case, it was to stay with the same kind of work, but in a completely different industry. This, as it turned out, didn't solve my issues. What eventually did was to end up doing the same work, in the same industry, but for a purely irish rather than large american multinational companies.

Therefore, worth keeping everything in mind, ruling nothing in and ruling nothing out. CHeck out the book first though.


----------



## cole (1 Jul 2007)

You could also try a career interest inventory, there's a free one here.. A personality test might be useful too. There are a load of these on the web, some useful, many useless. The Myers Briggs is very good imho. There is one here with background info here.

I'd advise seeking professional advice. Well worth it to explore new pathways and options that are open to you.


----------



## z108 (1 Jul 2007)

I dont know if you are working behind a desk all day.
Maybe you could choose to do something radically different and get a job with a completely different image and responsibilities but also with the knowledge you are doing the world some good to motivate you each day.. For example you could apply to join the fire brigade ?  or the NYPD ?

Or you could start your own business. Find  something you are passionate about and  go for it, even part time at first if  you are uncertain.


----------



## aircobra19 (1 Jul 2007)

Madangan said:


> Wonder if anyone can give me pointers or steer me in the right direction?
> 
> You know there are people who have known what they want to do since they were 5 years old?? Well Im in my late 30's and still have no idea!!! ....!



Mot people I know are the same. I only know one or two who are doing their childhood ambitions.


----------



## Buddyboy (2 Jul 2007)

A very good piece of advice that I heard, (but don't know if it is totally relevant to you since you are leaving your job in 3 months), was to take a career break. 

The person giving the advice said that so many people are fed up, take a career break for 6 mths or a year, travel the world, only to come back to the problems that never went away.  That they are not making any changes in their lives.

He suggested that you should take a career break, and do something completely different, e.g. a different job, for the year, rather than just travelling. At the end of the year you should be in a better place mentally to decide if the grass is actually greener, or have a new understanding of your current life/job.

Me, I've been through three career changes so far, and am planning on my fourth in the next 5 to 10 years.  Do I enjoy my job? Most of the time. Are there aspects of it that I hate? Hell yes. But on those days i think that at least if gives me the money to do other stuff that I enjoy.

And if you make a change and it doesn't work out, you can always change again.

I'd also second the suggestion of professional advice.  I know of one company in Dun Laoghaire that do lifestlye/job analysis, including Myres Briggs. They follow up the test with a one to one coaching session. It can be very enlightening, and a good springboard for changes/decisions.


----------



## purpeller (2 Jul 2007)

Something small that you could start with is a list of what you want out of a job.  Nothing to specific but you might include things like:

I don't want to sit at a desk all day.
I do want responsibility.
I would like infrequent/regular travel.

This might help to focus your thoughts in a particular direction.


----------



## Madangan (2 Jul 2007)

Guys,

thanks for all your input, its certainly given me a few pointers!


----------



## pinkyBear (2 Jul 2007)

Hi there,
I made a hege career change some years ago. How I approached it was I rang TCD and asked them of the anmes of any career guildance councilers they have and I rang one of the guys and saw him privately..    
It was the best thing ever as he did an occupational psychology test to work out my skills from there he advised me about collage..

I have recomended this guys to loads of friends and he has worked out for them all note also the change doesn't always involve going back to collage..


----------



## Vanilla (2 Jul 2007)

Pinky bear could you pm me the details of the man you went to please?


----------



## niceoneted (2 Jul 2007)

Like Vanilla I'd also like the details of that guy pinky bear thanks.


----------



## pinkyBear (2 Jul 2007)

Hi Guys,
I have pm'd you his name - a friend of mine saw him about 3 years ago and she had been through 2 career changes already!!!!! He advised her to do something artistic with property - as she has three D vision. He said if she had spoken to him 10 years previous he would have told her to do architecture, however he advised her to get into frame making - from there she went into property!!!!
Anyway if he is retired from provate work TCD will have others...


----------



## Madangan (2 Jul 2007)

pinkyBear said:


> Hi there,
> I made a hege career change some years ago. How I approached it was I rang TCD and asked them of the anmes of any career guildance councilers they have and I rang one of the guys and saw him privately..
> It was the best thing ever as he did an occupational psychology test to work out my skills from there he advised me about collage..
> 
> I have recomended this guys to loads of friends and he has worked out for them all note also the change doesn't always involve going back to collage..


 
Hi Pinky Bear, You may have to charge this guy commission  as I too wd love to get his contact details,pm wd be great. Thanks


----------



## Vanilla (2 Jul 2007)

What is three d vision?


----------



## pinkyBear (2 Jul 2007)

> What is three d vision?


 Am not really sure about the test he did with her but thats what she told me!!


----------



## z108 (2 Jul 2007)

Vanilla said:


> What is three d vision?



It probably refers to the ability to visualise objects in the imagination which is useful for drawing or using AUTOCAD 3D design software etc .


----------



## ClubMan (2 Jul 2007)

Don't we all (or at least those with two working eyes?) see things in 3D?


----------



## Caveat (2 Jul 2007)

Maybe it's not being used in the literal sense but more of a reference to 'long term vision' 

Like "seeing the bigger picture",  "thinking outside the box"...and all those other toecurling phrases


----------



## ClubMan (2 Jul 2007)

Like figuring out how to extract cash from gullible punters?


----------



## cole (2 Jul 2007)

People think and therefore learn in differing ways e.g visually, kinesthetically, orally etc. The ability to think in 3D (or even 2D) would lead to the conclusion that the person thinks/learns visually and therefore a career in a field which uses this faculty would be a good fit.

I don't get how this is making money from gullible punters.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Jul 2007)

cole said:


> I don't get how this is making money from gullible punters.


Well, that's what this sounds like to me anyway:


> a friend of mine saw him about 3 years ago and she had been through 2 career changes already!!!!! He advised her to do something artistic with property - as she has three D vision. He said if she had spoken to him 10 years previous he would have told her to do architecture, however he advised her to get into frame making - from there she went into property!!!!


 How do they measure this "3-D thinking ability" anyway?


----------



## pinkyBear (2 Jul 2007)

> It probably refers to the ability to visualise objects in the imagination which is useful for drawing or using AUTOCAD 3D design software etc .


 
Hi Sign I think you are spot on here - as he did say to my friend that if she was 17 and starting out he would have told her to do architecture..


----------



## pinkyBear (2 Jul 2007)

> Well, that's what this sounds like to me anyway:


Hi Clubman, this was not some random guy that I found in the golden pages, at the time I first went to him he was a guidance counciller in TCD.

I found him spot on, honest and thourough in his testing - which went over 2 days and advise - subsequently I have refered other friends to him and all bar one found him to be excellent.


----------



## Satanta (2 Jul 2007)

pinkyBear said:


> Hi Clubman, this was not some random guy that I found in the golden pages, at the time I first went to him he was a guidance counciller in TCD.


The fact that he is/was employed by TCD makes him no better/worse than any other person in this field, whether they are found in the golden pages or otherwise. 

*I do have to add, I have had a lot of interaction with the CAS (Career Advisory Service) in TCD as a student, an alumni and in graduate recruitment roles for my current employer and have always found the service of a very high standard.


----------



## Buddyboy (2 Jul 2007)

What he may have been referring to is "spacial ability", i.e. the ability to mentally imagine things in 3 dimensions.  

It is an ability (which I am glad to possess) that allows you to view drawings, e.g. 2D plan, elevation, and end view, and visualise the object in 3D, including rotating it mentally.

Another example would be to view a drawing of two objects and have the ability of rotating them to see how they would fit in any orientation (sort of like mental tetris).

Very handy skill in a lot of fields, though don't know how it would help in frame-making.


----------



## Firefly (2 Jul 2007)

Caveat said:


> Like "seeing the bigger picture", "thinking outside the box"...and all those other toecurling phrases


 
 

"Heads Up"...."Going forward"..."getting all the ducks in a line"..."moving goalposts"...some of the ones doing the rounds in here driving me CRAZY!!


----------



## z108 (2 Jul 2007)

Firefly said:


> "Heads Up"...."Going forward"..."getting all the ducks in a line"..."moving goalposts"...some of the ones doing the rounds in here driving me CRAZY!!



I've seen so many  articles in the Sunday newspapers where they overuse these phrases along with irrelevant imagery the result being the article actually spends more time showing off the journalists knowledge of methaphors, history  and knowledge of who Icarus (Greek mythology) is than actually giving us any information. Sometimes I wonder if they havent yet grown out of english class essay writing for the leaving cert.


----------



## cole (2 Jul 2007)

Personally hate "window of opportunity and "going forward". Loathe "copperfasten" and "at this point in time".


----------



## Purple (2 Jul 2007)

Buddyboy said:


> Very handy skill in a lot of fields, though don't know how it would help in frame-making.


 Maybe she makes frames for boxes?


----------



## Caveat (3 Jul 2007)

Madangan said:


> Wonder if anyone can give me pointers or steer me in the right direction?
> 
> You know there are people who have known what they want to do since they were 5 years old?? Well Im in my late 30's and still have no idea!!!
> 
> ...


 
Am actually in a similar situation Madangan - my crazy idea was this:

Find out what the country has shortages of (in terms of professions/skills etc) Find out if any of these sound interesting and if so, find out if the requisite skills/knowledge can be gained through part time study - preferably evenings.  If you are already a graduate (regardless of discipline) this might be easier than it sounds.  With the above approach you will at least be considering a field for which there is demand.

Maybe this is over simplistic?  Am finding it hard to discover what the country needs anyway...


----------



## cole (3 Jul 2007)

I wouldn't worry about what the country has a shortage of. For a start the sortages flucuate over time... I'd concentrate instead on what it is _you_ want to do and work around that.

Part-time study can be an excellent way of helping you achieve your goals. Have you checked out this site from the University of London? The undergraduate degrees are conducted via distance learning and the fees seem very reasonable.


----------



## River (3 Jul 2007)

cole said:


> Personally hate "window of opportunity and "going forward". Loathe "copperfasten" and "at this point in time".



Yeah, also despise "you're wrong again!" and "uh ohh, u really f**ked it up this time...."


----------



## buzybee (3 Jul 2007)

If you find out what the country has shortages of, and pick a career this way, it is still no guarantee of getting a job.

Case in point:  My sister did an office procedures course last year.  Her friend did a health & fitness course.  My sister couldn't get an office job from this, and has to return to college to study again this year. Her friend got a job straightaway as a fitness instructor, worked there for nearly a year, and has just moved to her second job.

You would imagine with all the offices in Ireland, it would be easier to get an office job than a fitness instructor job.

I studied business in college, thinking it would be easy to get general office work, and then go into accounting/marketing.  My cousin did radiography in college.  She got work straightaway, and is earning good money in a permanent job, whereas I had temping work for 2 yrs after college, and I'm still not earning great money.


----------



## Caveat (3 Jul 2007)

But from what I've heard fitness instructors and especially radiographers, are in demand and have been for a few years - so no surprises there.

It sounds like your case in point illustrates my strategy in action?!


----------



## aircobra19 (3 Jul 2007)

buzybee said:


> If you find out what the country has shortages of, and pick a career this way, it is still no guarantee of getting a job....



Theres a lot of mis information given out about jobs by agencies, colleges and the govt. So its hard t get an accurate picture. I'd say go by the people you know, or have contact with.


----------



## gearoid (3 Jul 2007)

Just a few opinions.

Some areas that will grow.

Personal services, and we're not talking those personal services will be very big. Lets see, wealth management, concierges and personal assistants doing the awkward tasks the customer doesn't want to do as they're too rich.

In IT :- project management, security.

All manner of Finance jobs will be still here in many years time.

Areas that were down when I left school e.g. architecture, law are now top earners, but law is beginning to become saturated.

I.T. is still doing well as many young Irish are turning their nose up at it after the bad recession of the early years of the new century. Programming will be a minority pursuit here in a few years and a lot of programmers will have to move on the project management and business analysis.

What has always been a bad idea is to base university choice on the current trend. It may not be in five years time.

Learn a language too maybe. A year abroad might help to make your mind up. 

All off the top of my head... Best of luck.


----------



## Purple (4 Jul 2007)

River said:


> Yeah, also despise "you're wrong again!" and "uh ohh, u really f**ked it up this time...."


LOL


----------



## Trafford (4 Jul 2007)

Did you all do aptitude tests in school as part of Career Guidance? I did. These tests sound similar and are a great idea.

When evaluating my own career choices earlier this year I just sat down and wrote out of a list of my interests. These were:

Sport
Books
The arts
History
Writing

Then I wrote a list of jobs and careers in these areas, even ones which wouldn't be possible for me to do, but it helped focus the mind:

Professional sportsperson, fitness instructor, sports writer
Writer, librarian, book shop worker/owner, editing, publishing
Gallery owner, arts administrator, actor, artist
Curator, teacher, researcher, writer/researcher
Writer, editor, publisher

By doing this I figured out that by combining my interests with my career I could have a more satisfying job.

The upshot is I now have an interview for library assitant which will also allow me time to qualify as a librarian.


----------

